# 3.0 Bavaria



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm thinking about this car. It looks very nice but I'm not familiar with it. Can someone please tell me what they think of the car and if it has any inherit issues.


----------



## Admiral-Awesome (Aug 2, 2007)

Looks gorgeous.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I think the car looks really good, esp. with ca. 198.000 miles.

The owner described parts of the car which would normally be susceptible to rust but apparently are rust free. 

It´s definitely something I would consider although I would probably buy a 3.0CSI instead of the sedan.

If you do get it, you need to get original wheels (those don´t look right) and an original steering wheel. The speakers in the kick panel look funny too.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

What do the original wheels look like?

If you can find me a 3.0 CSI under $10k that's as nice or nicer I'd appreciate it. :angel:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BmW745On19's said:


> If you can find me a 3.0 CSI under $10k that's as nice or nicer I'd appreciate it. :angel:


If I found one, I would buy it without hesitation. I love that car. Esp. in the light blue color.



BmW745On19's said:


> What do the original wheels look like?


----------



## benjaminearle (Aug 31, 2006)

i have original bavaria wheels (71) with covers for sale if anyone is still looking for them. Email me at [email protected] for pics. Located in Atlanta, GA.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> I'm thinking about this car. It looks very nice but I'm not familiar with it. Can someone please tell me what they think of the car and if it has any inherit issues.


Cool car, worth very little. Also, old cars require signifcant amounts of maintenance when compared to modern cars. If you arent prepared to work on it and track down parts for it. Walk away.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Lanc3r said:


> Cool car, worth very little. Also, old cars require signifcant amounts of maintenance when compared to modern cars. If you arent prepared to work on it and track down parts for it. Walk away.


Check the dates. This thread is ancient. The eBay auction ended months ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Lanc3r said:


> Cool car, worth very little. Also, old cars require signifcant amounts of maintenance when compared to modern cars. If you arent prepared to work on it and track down parts for it. Walk away.


How absolutely true. I had a 74 Bavaria 4MT from 1977-83. Constantly working on it. But the weber carbs I put on were worth it. Really turned that car into a rocket.

:thumbup:


----------

